# Master Forge verticle with mods



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2013)

Well after spending the past few months using an electric smoker, I finally decided I needed to be portable, and significantly reduce my smoker size.

Lots of reading on this site led me to the MF.  I also read all threads I could find that cured the issues associated with chepo smokers.

Here are the mods I made with pictures.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2013)

First item was to seal the doors to keep the smoke and heat in the unit.  I bought the door seal and glue kit at Lowes, and you will need two kits to complete both doors.  I used alligator clips to keep the ends tight together.













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 16, 2013


















image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2013)

Next I drilled holes 3/4 inch higher for the chip tray.  I will start at the original level, but new holes adds options.













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2013)

Sealing up the seams to keep the smoke running through the chimney sounded like a good idea.  I used Rutland adhesive, good for 2000 degrees, and its black.  This I bought at Tractor Supply.  The only bad side is the difficulty in making a pretty seal.  Have to spread with a rubber glove covered finger, at it dries very quick.













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 16, 2013


















image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2013)

Seems the decision was the water pan is too large.  After seeing this for myself, it's hard to believe you could get good temp above this pan.

I cut the back lip off completely, cut most of the front lip, and drilled several 1/2 holes along the sides.  If I keep the pan toward the front, smoke and heat should have a better chance if being evenly distributed in the cook area.













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2013)

I decided to leave the chepo door thermometer in for now, being it appears to have an adjustment screw.  I did drill a hole so that both if my probes can read temp to my Maverick.  I am liking the shelf.













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2013)

Being that I am a big fan of having options, I added a spot for a 12 in tube from A-Maze-N products.  Just in case.  :)













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2013)

I will add the needle valve next week when I have chance to get the fittings.  I will ad













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 16, 2013





d pictures when I complete it.

Another note, it seems MF answered to call and now provide a very nice cover for about $17.00.  Fits great!


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice job on the mods!! You're gonna like that thing.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks David.  Wish I had my fittings.  Guess I will have to wait until next weekend for a trial run.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 16, 2013)

Give it a seasoning with the factory regulator. I wouldn't be able to let it sit. GET THAT THING SMOKIN!!!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2013)

Ya, maybe tomorrow.  Got a pot roast dinner party today.

Already placed a rib order from my Costco buddy for next Saturdays "fishing" meeting.  :)


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 17, 2013)

Couldn't stand it any more...  Decided to burn some propane to season and see if I could get some smoke rolling.  It is a dry run, but so far looks good.













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 17, 2013


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks good! Great job!


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 17, 2013)

I knew you wouldn't let it sit in the garage today. Lol. Nice looking smoke. How far off is your factory door therm??


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 17, 2013)

Well David, I was cleaning up the garage, so I was staring at it for about 2 hours.  LOL

Door was about 30 degrees off.  Not sure the screw in the back is an adjustment either.

I still need to figure out how to keep TBS rolling though.  Seems the vents play a key roll in temp and TBS.  I will test some more once I install the needle valve.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice job on the mods.  Its all most like cheating to know all the answers before you start.  So it looks like Ribs will break it in for you or are you going to smoke something else before the weekend?  A fattie for good luck.  I know you can't wait a week can you?

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Stan, and yes, the info here defiantly got me on the right path quick!
I need to spend some time figuring out the chip tray location I think.  Before the Saturday rib project.  Seems the tray is too high when keeping 225.
Should have my 12 inch tube smoker Monday or Tuesday to try also.
Maybe a Friday night fatty??  Who knows.  :)


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know about you folks, but opening a package from A-maze-N feels like Christmas!  Yes, ordered in Friday, arrived today.  Looks like TJohnson threw in some new flavor pellets for me to try this weekend!
Thank you Todd!!













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 18, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 18, 2013)

My goodness just look how nice a 12 inch tube fits in a MF vertical...












image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 18, 2013


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 18, 2013)

You still have time to get a couple hours of smoke on some cheese tonight. Lol.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh ya, I managed to get my SS needle valve installed tonight too.













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 18, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 18, 2013)

Na, long day.  2 beers and I am done for today.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 21, 2013)

I am doing a season/learning curve burn right now, and my temp is hovering nicely between 225 and 232, even in the pretty good breeze we have.  I am running the 12 inch Tube for some smoke.
How long should I let it go???


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'd let it go a couple hours to see the burn time on the tube. After the mods is is running on low?


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 21, 2013)

I shut the heat off at about 2 hours.  Both vents closed, top vent wide open.  Burner set on low, and closed off the needle valve some.
Tube was about half at that point, and putting out a nice, thin blue/slightly white smoke that smelled good.

I feel comfortable enough to run a 3-2-1 rib dinner now.  :)


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds like you should have it dialed in without any problems. Great little smoker after some mods. I sill have to get the needle valve.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 21, 2013)

I fired this up inside my garage, and was able to maintain 145-150 using the needle valve with closed vents the other night too.

I should add the water tray was empty, and the chip tray was not in the smoker tonight.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, baby backs were the break in smoke.  Enjoy the pic!












image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 23, 2013






Finished product..













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 23, 2013


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks like a success.


----------



## jerky (May 21, 2013)

Can you tell me where you purchased the cover from?


----------



## kingfishcam (May 22, 2013)

Got the cover from lowes.  It was not labeled specific to the smoker though.


----------



## kingfishcam (May 22, 2013)

Got the cover from lowes.  It was not labeled specific to the smoker though.


----------



## kingfishcam (May 22, 2013)

Got the cover from lowes.  It was not labeled specific to the smoker though.


----------



## flyinlizard (May 31, 2013)

Were do you get the needle valve that you mentioned?


----------



## weevil (Jun 2, 2013)

So right after I posted about some questions I had in regard to using the 3/8" gasket, I see that you did the same thing a couple months ago.  After gluing in the gasket did you have any issues with getting the door closed and latched?  I was playing with the gasket by lining it around without glue and I could not get the door to close at all.  Makes me very worried about gluing it in place without knowning for sure my door will close!

Also, I like what you did for adding a spot for the 12" tube.  I have one as well and it will be on its maiden voyage tomorrow.  Question though - is there any issue with having it directly below the side vent or do you usually keep it closed most/all the way?

Thanks!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 2, 2013)

The doors close pretty stuff, but within the adjustment.  And yes, I keep the side vent closed with the 12 inch AMPS.  Works great!

As for the needle valve, I got mine from a local distributor that sells gas products.  Not a normal hardware store item.


----------



## ps0303 (Jun 2, 2013)

My 12" AMPS worked great when I did a smoke yesterday.  Set it on bottom left side and vent closed. Worked great and I am not sure why I waited so long to buy one.  4 hours of continuous smoke.


----------



## jsphoto (Aug 23, 2013)

I got at 12" tube after reading this thread.

Question:

I placed the tube as you showed in the bottom of the smoker, but smoke was coming out of the side vent.

The side vents on the master forge don't seem to close completely due to the finger tabs, did you make any modifications there?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 24, 2013)

I do get some smoke out mine but if yours has too much coming out, you could close it off with a piece of sheet metal.


----------



## jsphoto (Aug 24, 2013)

As an experiment I just put the damper on the outside of the smoker, it will cover the holes completely.

I'll have to find a piece of angle iron like you used to protect the pellet smoker tube from the heat, it caught fire during my smoke!













_8232775.JPG



__ jsphoto
__ Aug 24, 2013


















_8232776.JPG



__ jsphoto
__ Aug 24, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Aug 27, 2013)

I closed off the vent where the tube is, and the small amount of smoke coming out has not been a problem as the AMPS has more than enough smoke for the cook.  :)


----------



## jsphoto (Sep 1, 2013)

My pellet smoker tube caught fire again even with a protective barrier

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mcgruff72 (Oct 16, 2013)

i just acquired this smoker last weekend and thought it worked great right out of the box. seeing as i am new to the whole smoking thing i guess that's not saying much. after reading this i am sure my wife will be hollering tomorrow night about what i bought at lowes this time.


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 18, 2013)

Mcgruff72 said:


> i just acquired this smoker last weekend and thought it worked great right out of the box. seeing as i am new to the whole smoking thing i guess that's not saying much. after reading this i am sure my wife will be hollering tomorrow night about what i bought at lowes this time.


I did not even try mine out of the box.  After reading about the mods I decided just to get it done.


----------



## vmastros (Oct 20, 2013)

I have had a few issues with my smoke tube in my GOSM. Cooking at 225F I can put the tube in the water pan and it seems to work well. I get about 3 hours out of it. However, I was doing six butts a few days ago and had a problem. I first three hours with the tube went fine. I wanted to go with a little more smoke so I reloaded the tube. For some reason, it would not stay smoking. I must not have lit it properly.

I had different problem when I wanted to cook at 275F, the tube would not stay lit at all. I drilled six 9/16 holes, in two 3 hole rows, in the side of the box, above the vent and installed a mount for the tube between the holes. It operates ok, probably too well, as I get only about 2 hours from the tube in this setup. If you try this, start with smaller diameter holes. You can always make them larger.


----------

